# Linux ( Red Hat 9 ) ohne CD Laufwerk?



## Andreas Späth (28. März 2004)

Mahlzeit

Also ich will mir Red Hat 9 als zweit OS installieren ( vorhanden ist bereits Windows XP )
Nur Mein Problem ist, ich habe kein CD Laufwerk.
Oder besser gesagt ich habe eins nur eben keine Möglichkeit die Isos zu brennen.
Gibt es irgendeinen Weg das ganze auch Ohne CD Laufwerk zu installieren ?

Von mir aus auch gerne eine Andere Distro ich leg mich da nicht zwingend auf Red Hat fest.
Nur kein Debian, ich gebe zu ich bin zu dumm Debian zu installieren 

Greetinx Andy


----------



## Habenix (30. März 2004)

Hi,

sicher da hast du auch mehrere Möglichkeiten.

Schau mal hier rein:

http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/install-guide/s1-begininstall-cd-inst.html


Ciao

Habenix


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. April 2004)

Danke für den Link habs mir durchgelesen und werd nun gleich mal ausprobieren 

Und wenns nicht funktioniert werd ich mir einfach die Box kaufen, hat man wenigstens gleich den Support und paar schöne dicke Handbücher dabei


----------



## Habenix (8. April 2004)

> Und wenns nicht funktioniert werd ich mir einfach die Box kaufen, hat man wenigstens gleich den Support und paar schöne dicke Handbücher dabei



nicht mehr lange, nur bis zum 20 April


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. April 2004)

*schnief*
Musste mich daran erinnern ? 

Nah aber das krieg ich noch länger, mein ehemaliger Cheff hat noch ein paar auf Lager, eine ist schonn für mich reserviert 

Und wenn nicht, es gibt ja noch andere Distros


----------

